# Any predictions on the 50% purchased points bonus?



## TimePeace (Jul 5, 2012)

Another thread discussed the likelihood of the 50% bonus not being offered this year. But if it was, when might it happen?


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 5, 2012)

The fall..


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 5, 2012)

I used to believe that the massive interest in the one-off 50% bonus period was a little overblown.

However, now that the vast majority of AGR award minimums have been raised between 25% and 50% in the last year it's become more important than ever to look for the best possible bonus you can find. Today's 30% bonus is more akin to a 15-20% bonus after the most recent round of points dilution. Better to just hold off and wait for a 50% bonus and only buy at the usual 30% bonus toward the end of the calendar year if no 50% option is forthcoming.

If my memory serves me correctly I believe the one and only 50% bonus that has occurred so far was from September 1st through September 30th, 2011. So, I'd probably wait to make my move until then and hope for the best.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 5, 2012)

Approximately 1 week after I buy my points for the year...


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 5, 2012)

What point dilution?




I (and you) can still get a Roomette for 15/20/35K!



Sure if you want coach (why?) or a bedroom, it costs more points. But I always use a Roomette award, and that did not rise in points needed!





So for me, and many people, there was none.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 5, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> What point dilution?


This point dilution right here...






Roomettes are tiny.

That's fine if you're emotionally close to the other person you're traveling with.

But if you're just friends then it would be nice to have a little more room.

Besides, if you think roomettes are immune to points dilution you're just fooling yourself.

Sooner or later nearly everything any given loyalty program offers will increase in cost and/or decrease in availability.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Jul 5, 2012)

Would be nice if they increased the purchase limit to account for the raised redemption levels. If 50% happens, I would expect a Sept 30 close, get some more cash on the books before the close of the financial year.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 6, 2012)

While I won't argue that points today don't go as far as they used to, for sleepers this was the first increase in nearly 12 years. The first increase since the program was started for Bedrooms.

Some of the other things on that list were increased once several years ago, so for Acela for example, this is the second increase in 12 years.

And it remains the only award program that I know of with no capacity controls.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 6, 2012)

AlanB said:


> While I won't argue that points today don't go as far as they used to, for sleepers this was the first increase in nearly 12 years. The first increase since the program was started for Bedrooms. Some of the other things on that list were increased once several years ago, so for Acela for example, this is the second increase in 12 years. And it remains the only award program that I know of with no capacity controls.


Depends on how you look at it. A round trip in a bedroom on Amtrak will cost you between 50,000 points and 120,000 points. With many airline programs that would be enough points to get the last seat on the plane. At which point I fail to see the importance of the distinction.


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 6, 2012)

With the recent large increase in points required for sleeper trips it will become necessary to offset the new requirements by looking for the better deals.

For instance we took an Amtrak trip on the Autotrain this past May in a bedroom. That trip cost 40,000 points. Today that trip now costs

55,000 points, a 38% increase. That's an exhorbitatnt increase! I will no longer buy points unless they offer the 50% bonus that allows me to keep up with the new AGR requirements.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 6, 2012)

dlagrua said:


> That's an exhorbitatnt increase! I will no longer buy points unless they offer the 50% bonus that allows me to keep up with the new AGR requirements.


Are you saying that you'll pay cash opposed to buying points in the future???? :blush:


----------



## AlanB (Jul 6, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > While I won't argue that points today don't go as far as they used to, for sleepers this was the first increase in nearly 12 years. The first increase since the program was started for Bedrooms. Some of the other things on that list were increased once several years ago, so for Acela for example, this is the second increase in 12 years. And it remains the only award program that I know of with no capacity controls.
> ...


Yes, because getting the last seat on a plane along with a bag of gold fish compares so favorably to a private Bedroom on a train with 3 meals a day.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 6, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


I think I made a pretty reasonable point. If you want to shift the debate to the quality of the food I suppose that's your prerogative, but in my view Amtrak food isn't that appealing and I don't generally feel the need for food of any kind on a domestic flight. I'd much rather save those calories for when I land at my destination instead.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 7, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, because getting the last seat on a plane along with a bag of gold fish compares so favorably to a private Bedroom on a train with 3 meals a day.
> ...


Actually, I'm sorry, but I don't think that your original point was at all reasonable. You're comparing getting 1 small seat on a flight of a couple of hours to getting a large Bedroom with many times the amount of space of that airline seat, along with meals included.

And whether you think that Amtrak's meals have the quality of the Ritz or McDonalds, it is still a meal. A meal that you're not getting on the plane.


----------

